# Where are the new channels???



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

OK, let's get some feedback on the new channels. Hit the option in the poll that covers what you have.


----------



## Borgie (Dec 30, 2006)

Only speed and FX... on classic gold plus gold hd


----------



## Lt Disher (Mar 4, 2009)

The poll may be flawed. People seem to be reporting that the channels are mixed. 

My sense right now is that Mav, Logo and Fashion are on Absolute and Platinum.
FX and Speed are on Classic Silver plus HD, and Classic Gold plus HD.
Turbo packages don't seem to have any.

All of this is based on comments that I have read.

The poll is not able to distinguish enough to make it reflect the various nuances.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm seeing them all, classic Gold plus Platinum HD.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

No HD Absolute choice???

We got Fashion, Logo and MAV TV.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, forgot Absolute HD, but reports are only the Platinum channels appear there. Looks like Speed and FX are not yet on Turbo.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

coldsteel said:


> OK, let's get some feedback on the new channels. Hit the option in the poll that covers what you have.


You forgot Classic AEP.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Classic Silver 200/Gold HD


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> You forgot Classic AEP.


I figured 250 covered that, since none of these channels would go into the premium packages.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> No HD Absolute choice???
> 
> We got Fashion, Logo and MAV TV.


Same here until I requested a re-authorization. I reported 205 was RED and they re-hit my receiver. I was initially told that SPEED and FX weren't available. BTW, I did the on-line chat. Much better than calling in.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Per the posted news release here, "FX HD and SPEED HD are located in DISH Network's Classic Silver 200 HD programming package and above" and "FTV HD, Logo and MavTV HD are available in PlatinumHD, an HD add on package".


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

phrelin said:


> Per the posted news release here, "FX HD and SPEED HD are located in DISH Network's Classic Silver 200 HD programming package and above" and "FTV HD, Logo and MavTV HD are available in PlatinumHD, an HD add on package".


Are you saying that the PlatinumHD is required for the latter three channels? I have Classic Silver 200/GoldHD and I'm receiving all the channels.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Kent Taylor said:


> Are you saying that the PlatinumHD is required for the latter three channels? I have Classic Silver 200/GoldHD and I'm receiving all the channels.


I'm not saying anything. Just quoting Dish Network's news release.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

So as I understand it right now, regardless of metal and premium overlays Turbo subscribers can't get BET, FX, SPEED, MTV, VH1, Nickelodeon, The Learning Channel, Fox News, and Fox Business News in addition to the various SD only channels. Do I have that correct?

I have to check here as Darryl and his other brother Darryl haven't updated the Dish web site yet (you can tell because the Platinum has not been updated yet).


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

One of Dish's biggest problems is that they have too many different packages.
It is so confusing, that Dish doesnt even know what is in what package.
All of those turbo commercials made it sound like that was the package you had to have, and from what i read, Turbo subscribers can't get BET, FX, SPEED, MTV, VH1, Nickelodeon, The Learning Channel, Fox News, and Fox Business News.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

TurboHD Gold, and I did the check switch/download channel data/etc and still red for me. More CLASSIC + HD addon channels ONLY it looks like. Some people got them with HD Platinum maybe, not sure about that.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

CoolGui said:


> TurboHD Gold, and I did the check switch/download channel data/etc and still red for me. More CLASSIC + HD addon channels ONLY it looks like. Some people got them with HD Platinum maybe, not sure about that.


Yeah, I got 'em all. _(See my sig)_


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

dennispap said:


> One of Dish's biggest problems is that they have too many different packages.
> It is so confusing, that Dish doesnt even know what is in what package.
> All of those turbo commercials made it sound like that was the package you had to have, and from what i read, Turbo subscribers can't get BET, FX, SPEED, MTV, VH1, Nickelodeon, The Learning Channel, Fox News, and Fox Business News.


We get TLC, just not getting those others.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Kent Taylor said:


> Classic Silver 200/Gold HD


I feel kinda stupid saying this, but I had no idea you could get HD Gold with Classic silver. Is it Silver + SilverHD ($10) + GoldHD ($10) ? It must be, otherwise who would ever choose just Silver HD?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

CoolGui said:


> I feel kinda stupid saying this, but I had no idea you could get HD Gold with Classic silver. Is it Silver + SilverHD ($10) + GoldHD ($10) ? It must be, otherwise who would ever choose just Silver HD?


He's probably on the DVR Advantage, so he has 200, 250 add-on and Gold HD.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

dennispap said:


> One of Dish's biggest problems is that they have too many different packages.
> It is so confusing, that Dish doesnt even know what is in what package.
> All of those turbo commercials made it sound like that was the package you had to have, and from what i read, Turbo subscribers can't get BET, FX, SPEED, MTV, VH1, Nickelodeon, The Learning Channel, Fox News, and Fox Business News.


I don't find it confusing, I have all the HD I want plus two HD DVR's for 40 bucks. If you want everything, pay for everything, it's that simple.

Premium explained! Link


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

langlin said:


> I don't find it confusing, I have all the HD I want plus two HD DVR's for 40 bucks. If you want everything, pay for everything, it's that simple.
> 
> Premium explained! Link


!rolling

Now that is funny!


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

Got all of them but expected to. I have AEP plus gold/platinum HD (and you did not give a choise for AEP so I voted classic gold with gold/paltinum HD.)


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

where is the choice for absolute people. Since no choice I didnt voice.


----------

